# Smoked venison



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looking for a good recipe for venison. Gonna try it in the smoker for the first time. If you don't mind sharing how you do it I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't typically smoke my venison because it's so lean it will dry out. If you wanted to try it, I'd smoke your roast to an internal temp of 160 - 165, then, wrap it in heavy-duty foil and add a cup of beef stock. Seal foil, place in a pan, then return to smoker and cook to an internal temp of 200 +/- 10 degrees.

I'd be interested in hearing how you do it and how it turns out.


----------

